
LLVM Developer Leaves Citing Code of Conduct - crashride
https://lists.llvm.org/pipermail/llvm-dev/2018-May/122922.html?re
======
peterashford
Seriously? LLVM supporting minorities means that you have to leave? I cannot
fathom how trying to be inclusive should matter to anyone - it does not
diminish you in any way to offer a hand up to others. I work in games. I have
never been to GDC or PAX while I have seen many women get funding to go there
on the basis of being a female in games. That isn't an attack on me personally
- it's an attempt to work against historical inertia. And it's great. My
industry _needs_ to change and we are better for having a broader range of
voices heard. If this guy thinks that helping others is such a burden, then
really, I struggle to muster any sympathy for him.

~~~
asdsa5325
The writer of the post is part of a minority group.

Note that encouraging minorities to contribute and excluding majorities from
contribution is _very_ different. As he said in the post, the latter is what
he was concerned about.

~~~
eropple
The latter _is not actually happening_.

Reality matters. His read is averse to it.

------
craftyguy
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16980841](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16980841)

------
bluehazed
So from what I gather, the developer is leaving the project because LLVM is
involved with a project that offers paid internships to
women/trans/genderqueer and racial minorities?

Classy.

